# How Safe Are We - Really?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Are we as foreign visitors and expats actually safe anywhere in this country?
This article seems to give rise to the question and makes one wonder if this is Nazi Germany or the tropical paradise we have come to think it is...

{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Are we as foreign visitors and expats actually safe anywhere in this country?
> This article seems to give rise to the question and makes one wonder if this is Nazi Germany or the tropical paradise we have come to think it is...
> 
> {Philippine Daily Inquirer}


Not sure why this is being questioned as a safety issue! 
She was with others, allowed in as guests, who came not as true visitors but as agitators! Personally, I fully support a nation's right to deport such! Wish the US would do the same! 
My opinion!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Not sure why this is being questioned as a safety issue!
> She was with others, allowed in as guests, who came not as true visitors but as agitators! Personally, I fully support a nation's right to deport such! Wish the US would do the same!
> My opinion!


As it appears they had lawyers at the ready it does seem there's more to her than being a poor college student in a foreign land. Same can happen in the US...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> As it appears they had lawyers at the ready it does seem there's more to her than being a poor college student in a foreign land. Same can happen in the US...


Just on a guess, the Association of Universities and Colleges of Canada would have attorneys under retainer for students in foreign countries such as this. If so, then anyone could be picked up just by being in the wrong place or even for no reason at all. Considering that eight others were detained and that this girl was in the process of leaving the country in a few minutes anyway raises serious red flags for anyone traveling here and may, unless there are details not known cause fewer people to come here to live and spend their lives and retirement income.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Are we as foreign visitors and expats actually safe anywhere in this country?
> This article seems to give rise to the question and makes one wonder if this is Nazi Germany or the tropical paradise we have come to think it is...
> 
> {Philippine Daily Inquirer}


Yea it's a human rights issue and just another area that vigilance is required in .... as if a foreigner makes all the difference in a protest, they don't but its backfiring on ( ? ) because now it's starting to make world headlines, apparently before that it's okay and business as usual :spy:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys are forgetting one of the axioms!!!! Do not get involved in politics! They are not here to live and stay. They are young, stupid and gullible thinking that they can change the world! Sound familiar???

I think that they would screw this country up even more if they had their way.

just my $.02 

"don't quote me on the exchange rate"


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> You guys are forgetting one of the axioms!!!! Do not get involved in politics! They are not here to live and stay. They are young, stupid and gullible thinking that they can change the world! Sound familiar???
> 
> I think that they would screw this country up even more if they had their way.
> 
> ...


Who? Us? Were we ever that young or stupid? Hahaha. Thats for sure Jon--you make a good point...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Update*



Gene and Viol said:


> Are we as foreign visitors and expats actually safe anywhere in this country?
> This article seems to give rise to the question and makes one wonder if this is Nazi Germany or the tropical paradise we have come to think it is...
> 
> {Philippine Daily Inquirer}


In a very short article the governmet has turned this young girl loose and put her on a flight out of the country. I have a feeling this is one case the government wants to forget. Wonder how long she would have been held if not for the legal team making some noise in her behalf?


----------



## jessica24 (Sep 16, 2013)

On the contrary I think the Philippines is sort of like the Wild West of the New world, not some fascist country


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Jon, I am a young guy myself (24) but fact of matter is it don't matter your age you just got to mentally prepare yourself for life you will live here. It is best to have your partner family by your side. This is a family oriented country you wont last long without planning 10 steps in advance. Don't come to Philippines without a plan is what I am saying. Nonetheless never get involve in politics anyways it lead to argument wherever you go.





jon1 said:


> You guys are forgetting one of the axioms!!!! Do not get involved in politics! They are not here to live and stay. They are young, stupid and gullible thinking that they can change the world! Sound familiar???
> 
> I think that they would screw this country up even more if they had their way.
> 
> ...


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

*Washington, D.C. Be all the jackass you want to be!*

I have to say after a week in DC (2 wks ago) I think is perfectly safe to protest, be obnoxious, display your hate of the USA, DEMAND AND GET ALL THE SECURITY AND RIGHTS of a law abiding, tax paying citizen! California lower courts just allow an illegal from Mexico educated in USA since a child then graduated from American law school to PRACTICE LAW IN USA COURTS!!! HE IS MEXICAN! ONLY IN AMERICA!!!! This young Canadian lady in the protest was a guest. I'm a guest. Careful in style of interference! I gave up basically on my home country's ideology and disregard for the constitution so the last thing I'm interested is participating in the pathetic twisted third world politics of the Philippines!! If someone has a passion or bone to pick with one group or another as a foreigner then go to the source. Donate money, time, skills, or.....  then if your deported you actually earned it!! She was harmless and purely an easy example. Sort of like a cop stopping granny on the way to deliver grandkids to Sunday school with bad taillight!!!!! How about a car load of weaving thugs on a back street.... Hmmmm. Why not load a sinking ship in Zamboanga with deportees!!!!???? Just an observation.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

joenasia said:


> I have to say after a week in DC (2 wks ago) I think is perfectly safe to protest, be obnoxious, display your hate of the USA, DEMAND AND GET ALL THE SECURITY AND RIGHTS of a law abiding, tax paying citizen! California lower courts just allow an illegal from Mexico educated in USA since a child then graduated from American law school to PRACTICE LAW IN USA COURTS!!! HE IS MEXICAN! ONLY IN AMERICA!!!! This young Canadian lady in the protest was a guest. I'm a guest. Careful in style of interference! I gave up basically on my home country's ideology and disregard for the constitution so the last thing I'm interested is participating in the pathetic twisted third world politics of the Philippines!! If someone has a passion or bone to pick with one group or another as a foreigner then go to the source. Donate money, time, skills, or.....  then if your deported you actually earned it!! She was harmless and purely an easy example. Sort of like a cop stopping granny on the way to deliver grandkids to Sunday school with bad taillight!!!!! How about a car load of weaving thugs on a back street.... Hmmmm. Why not load a sinking ship in Zamboanga with deportees!!!!???? Just an observation.


A few days ago, I read a news article in which one of the prominent and respected Philippine Senators actually made the proposal that the right to vote should be restricted to tax payers! The reasoning was that this would limited the corruption of vote buying and the Ability of political dynasties to sway "dependent" populations.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well Joe the United States is nowhere how it use to be, and will not be that way again. Say for example DC and the Mexican thing the hispanic background in U.S. is becoming one of the larger ones, also Asian, Middle Easterners and the such. I wont judge an individual on being able to live his/her dream in U.S. as least he earned his way through school and isnt mooching the government for money like alot of mexicans. Nonethless what is going on here in Philippines is common sense precautions. United States is larger open to more crime and connections. So if you want to talk safe even in manila you will likely be more safer in Pasay then some place like NY or Chicago. One thing that is drawing factor for me in Philippines is the transportation wherever you are. I dont want the up keep a car requires every month so its simpler take a bus, a tricycle, something like that.




joenasia said:


> I have to say after a week in DC (2 wks ago) I think is perfectly safe to protest, be obnoxious, display your hate of the USA, DEMAND AND GET ALL THE SECURITY AND RIGHTS of a law abiding, tax paying citizen! California lower courts just allow an illegal from Mexico educated in USA since a child then graduated from American law school to PRACTICE LAW IN USA COURTS!!! HE IS MEXICAN! ONLY IN AMERICA!!!! This young Canadian lady in the protest was a guest. I'm a guest. Careful in style of interference! I gave up basically on my home country's ideology and disregard for the constitution so the last thing I'm interested is participating in the pathetic twisted third world politics of the Philippines!! If someone has a passion or bone to pick with one group or another as a foreigner then go to the source. Donate money, time, skills, or.....  then if your deported you actually earned it!! She was harmless and purely an easy example. Sort of like a cop stopping granny on the way to deliver grandkids to Sunday school with bad taillight!!!!! How about a car load of weaving thugs on a back street.... Hmmmm. Why not load a sinking ship in Zamboanga with deportees!!!!???? Just an observation.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

One of the things that we all have to remember...As an ExPat, we are considered to be 'persona non grata' in this country. Because we are 'foreigners' we have no rights. I agree with 'never or do not get involved in politics.' Those who were involved in the protest didn't help the situation any. They had their 15 minutes of fame and that was it. The girl was lucky she still isn't in a Filipino prison. She is deported and blacklisted and will never, as long as she lives, be allowed to return to this country.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

JimnNila143 said:


> One of the things that we all have to remember...As an ExPat, we are considered to be 'persona non grata' in this country. Because we are 'foreigners' we have no rights. I agree with 'never or do not get involved in politics.' Those who were involved in the protest didn't help the situation any. They had their 15 minutes of fame and that was it. The girl was lucky she still isn't in a Filipino prison. She is deported and blacklisted and will never, as long as she lives, be allowed to return to this country.


'Persona non grata'... ? That's a bit of a overstatement, isn't it? 

Why would any foreinger decide to retire here if that were, by definition, the case... or how could it even be possible to do so?

I do whole-heartedly agree that foreingers need to stay out of politics. It's not our country. As Westerners we need to remember that our rights at home simply don't apply here. Let the Western governments apply the pressure to the Philippines to create changes. I agree the 'individual' foreinger has 'no right' to get involved in this country's politics.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Speaking of saftey...

6 killed in massacre at home of Pampanga fish trader | Inquirer News

I can't tell, was he a forienger?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HVACman said:


> Speaking of saftey...
> 
> 6 killed in massacre at home of Pampanga fish trader | Inquirer News
> 
> I can't tell, was he a forienger?


That's quite a story they ran in the paper. Bad here too as they don't seem to care whos in the way when they decide to attack and kill someone--and that's just one more good reason to not get into or close to political events...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> That's quite a story they ran in the paper. Bad here too as they don't seem to care whos in the way when they decide to attack and kill someone--and that's just one more good reason to not get into or close to political events...


More than likely, one or more of the perps known by the family! Hence the attempt not to leave witnesses to id them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Safety An Issue Again*

Things happening around the world can and will have a very clear effect on our safety here as expats. The recent happenings in Zamboanga is just one example of such. Unfortunately, here is another example that has the definite possibility of effecting safety for all of us considering the lax security everywhere in the country...


Exhibit A:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*mall of asia*



Gene and Viol said:


> Things happening around the world can and will have a very clear effect on our safety here as expats. The recent happenings in Zamboanga is just one example of such. Unfortunately, here is another example that has the deffinate possibility of effecting safety for all of us considering the lax security everywhere in the country...
> 
> 
> Exhibit A:


I was outside at Mall of Asia last Ramadan holiday evening and must say I was a little spooked when fireworks started going off until I knew what was going on. Was looking for cover just in case lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mall and large gathering area's or crowded spots are all opportunist area's for bombs or stealing the wallet, purse.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Mall and large gathering area's or crowded spots are all opportunist area's for bombs or stealing the wallet, purse.


Very true and it is this kind of event on international news that emboldens these mindless dweebs to try the same thing here. Considering the lack of any credible security in most places it is quite concerning.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Apparently, if you're Punjabi, not very!

Another Punjabi shot dead in Philippines - Hindustan Times


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

overmyer said:


> Apparently, if you're Punjabi, not very!
> 
> Another Punjabi shot dead in Philippines - Hindustan Times


Really does make a guy wonder about personal safety living here. There are many unsafe places to live in the US as well as other countries-but it is getting a bit concerning with all the crap going all over this country. Maybe when going from place to place we need to invest in a car like Pres Obama uses they call "The Beast" shown below. At least we'd have a safe place to duck into if needed. That is if we can trust the local driver we hire. Hahaha...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Personally when I'm there I'm more worried about a cop needing lunch money and trumping up some fake charge for me to bribe him to let me go than anything. I think I'm more likely to get whacked in a mall here in the US since we have crackpots, they've been more deadly than any terrorist.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

To put a bit of perspective on safety. The US is barely below the ROP in the numbers as far as deaths per 100,000, the US rate is 4._ and the ROP is just over 5.2. Both these countries are well down over 100 other countries where the numbers go as high as 25 per 100,000. I have always felt good most anywhere I have been in the ROP, but have not been nor have any thoughts of going more south than the southern end of Cebu Island. Of course, I always try to maintain my circle of safety and be aware of circumstances about my immediate area along with trying to not be a target for any nondescript happenings,

Fred


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Are we as foreign visitors and expats actually safe anywhere in this country?
> This article seems to give rise to the question and makes one wonder if this is Nazi Germany or the tropical paradise we have come to think it is...
> 
> {Philippine Daily Inquirer}


Security Message to U.S. Citizens

U.S. Embassy, Manila, Philippines



October 4, 2013



THE EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES IS TRANSMITTING THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AS A PUBLIC SERVICE TO U.S. CITIZENS IN THE PHILIPPINES. PLEASE DISSEMINATE THIS MESSAGE TO ALL U.S. CITIZENS IN YOUR ORGANIZATION OR NEIGHBORHOOD. THANK YOU.



Demonstrations Update/New Bureau of Immigration (BI) Policy

The U.S. Embassy would like to remind U.S. citizens of the risks involved with demonstrations. In recent weeks a number of demonstrations protesting alleged government corruption have taken place across the country. The Embassy has received information that another rally is planned in Manila for Friday, October 4, in the Makati area. While this demonstration is planned as a peaceful protest, there is always the possibility that the demonstration could turn violent. U.S. citizens are therefore reminded to avoid areas of demonstrations, and exercise caution if in the vicinity of any large gatherings, protests, or demonstrations. The Embassy also wishes to remind U.S. citizens to remain vigilant, maintain an appropriate level of personal security in all circumstances, and monitor local news sources for updates.



The Embassy would also like to advise U.S. citizens about a recent statement by the Bureau of Immigration (BI) regarding the participation of foreigners in demonstrations in the Philippines. According to the September 16, 2013, statement, the Bureau of Immigration warns foreigners against participating in public protests or political rallies. Foreign nationals who participate in these activities may be detained and deported for violating Philippine immigration laws. For a complete text of the statement, please visit the BI website. The statement can be found in the “News” section of the BI website. U.S. citizens are urged to consider the consequences of participating in demonstrations and to avoid remaining in the general area where demonstrations are occurring.



______________________________________________________________________________

The Embassy is located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, Manila, Philippines and is open 0730-1600, Monday through Friday. The Embassy's main telephone number is (632) 301-2000. U.S. citizens needing to speak to the Embassy can dial this number and ask to be connected to the American Citizen Services (ACS) unit or with the Embassy Duty Officer (for calls outside of normal business hours). You can also contact the ACS unit through email at [email protected] or through the Embassy Facebook page. Please visit our website for information on all services offered by the ACS unit.

We strongly recommend that U.S. citizens traveling to or residing in the Philippines enroll in the Department of State’s Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) at Welcome to Travel.State.Gov. STEP enrollment gives you the latest security updates, and makes it easier for the U.S. embassy or nearest U.S. consulate to contact you in an emergency. If you don’t have Internet access, enroll directly with the nearest U.S. embassy or consulate. 

Regularly monitor the State Department's website, where you can find current Travel Warnings, including the Travel Warning for the Philippines, Travel Alerts, and the Worldwide Caution. Read the Country Specific Information for (Name of Country). For additional information, refer to “A Safe Trip Abroad” on the State Department’s website

Contact the U.S. embassy or consulate for up-to-date information on travel restrictions. You can also call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). Follow us on Twitter and Facebook, and download our freeSmart Traveler iPhone App to have travel information at your fingertips.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Are we as foreign visitors and expats actually safe anywhere in this country?
> This article seems to give rise to the question and makes one wonder if this is Nazi Germany or the tropical paradise we have come to think it is...
> 
> {Philippine Daily Inquirer}


Just read in today's local paper of a Norwegan expat, in Victorias City, who has run afoul of Philippine law. The story says he was arrested and c charged with concubinage and violence against women. Last time I saw those it was a case of a guy being caught by his wife with a mistress!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Just read in today's local paper of a Norwegan expat, in Victorias City, who has run afoul of Philippine law. The story says he was arrested and c charged with concubinage and violence against women. Last time I saw those it was a case of a guy being caught by his wife with a mistress!


I was going to say what double standards... but this is a standard here and your going to be deported for straying from your spouse, lose it all and nobody will even flinch.

Two expats in my Municipality had been living here for at least a decade but were taken out by the maids, having relations with the staff ... one man was German the other from Britain, I'm the only expat in the municipality now.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Scary Stuff*



overmyer said:


> Just read in today's local paper of a Norwegan expat, in Victorias City, who has run afoul of Philippine law. The story says he was arrested and c charged with concubinage and violence against women. Last time I saw those it was a case of a guy being caught by his wife with a mistress!





mcalleyboy said:


> I was going to say what double standards... but this is a standard here and your going to be deported for straying from your spouse, lose it all and nobody will even flinch.
> 
> Two expats in my Municipality had been living here for at least a decade but were taken out by the maids, having relations with the staff ... one man was German the other from Britain, I'm the only expat in the municipality now.


Really amazing isn't it? There are laws here to cover just about anything-just as there is in our home countries. Difference is that here it is selective enforcement. Kinda makes ya realize how a deer in the forest feels on opening day of deer season!!

The country in general wants to bring the tourists and expats in for the $$$ they bring with them to spend. Same goes for their efforts to lure large corporations into building and investing here. Yet almost everything they do is counter productive to that end. I wonder if they will ever learn one day :frusty:???


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Really amazing isn't it? There are laws here to cover just about anything-just as there is in our home countries. Difference is that here it is selective enforcement. Kinda makes ya realize how a deer in the forest feels on opening day of deer season!!
> 
> The country in general wants to bring the tourists and expats in for the $$$ they bring with them to spend. Same goes for their efforts to lure large corporations into building and investing here. Yet almost everything they do is counter productive to that end. I wonder if they will ever learn one day :der:???


Oh I'd say US justice is very selective...just look at how it's applied against any celebrity or athlete! 

In my 30+ years associated with the PI I've always said they concentrate on the one time score more than how much can be made on a continuous successful business relationship....


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Really amazing isn't it? There are laws here to cover just about anything-just as there is in our home countries. Difference is that here it is selective enforcement. Kinda makes ya realize how a deer in the forest feels on opening day of deer season!!
> 
> The country in general wants to bring the tourists and expats in for the $$$ they bring with them to spend. Same goes for their efforts to lure large corporations into building and investing here. Yet almost everything they do is counter productive to that end. I wonder if they will ever learn one day :frusty:???


I wouldn't call that one selective. I've see a few reports of Filipino males getting the same charged against them by a fed up spouse. The "causing mental anguish" by philandering and letting it get around is considered a form of violence here hece the added charge under that statute. Adultery (sleeping around) is a crime here as is "concubinage" (keeping a mistress). It only makes the papers if a) the wife gets pissed off enough to file charges and/or kill the mistress/husband and b) it involves a celebrity, politician or foreigner.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

On another note, this morning's paper paper has an article on BI. It seems that they have begun a Nationwide effort to round up "undocumented and overstaying foreignors." Here in, ****** Occidental, they just announced the aprehension of 16 "foreigners." 10 Indians, 3 Chinese and 3 Koreans. The three Chinese were here on valid tourist visas but were caught selling cell phones which is a violation of their visa status!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*A new Safety Issue*

Here's a new safety issue involving taxi drivers. Seems to be directed at women but would guess men could have similar problems as well.
The problem seems to revolve around the use of a "special spray."
(Philippine Daily Inquirer)


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Are we as foreign visitors and expats actually safe anywhere in this country?
> 
> This article seems to give rise to the question and makes one wonder if this is Nazi Germany or the tropical paradise we have come to think it is...
> 
> {Philippine Daily Inquirer}


*This Chatillon-Meunier woman sounds like a paid Leftist provocateur. How is it that she has lawyers coming to her aid at the drop of a hat?*


----------

